# Circle Jig



## grbrico (Feb 4, 2012)

Well I have so many friends asking for sets of corn hole boards I thought I would make a circle jig. I made it to fit my Craftsman Combo Kit. It will do a circle 6" to 25".

Greg



With router base mounted


----------



## DaveFFMedic (Jun 20, 2012)

I like it! I tried making my own when I did the trestle table, but it didn't turn out nearly as nice as yours. What did you use to get the holes spaced so perfectly?


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Nice job ! Not to rain on your parade (I like making my own jigs too) but for others on LJs who would rather buy to save time, check out http://www.jaspertools.com/. These guys sell some good circle jigs that allow very fine increments, especially on their smallest one. Of course, Greg, you could always start up your own business to compete with them . . .


----------



## grbrico (Feb 4, 2012)

Dave…I used digital read outs on a Bridgeport to do it.

Thanks Monte.

Greg


----------



## Adam_D (Mar 4, 2012)

I just finished a corn-hole set myself, but I didn't care at all about having a perfect circle. I traced a coffee can (I think) and then cut along the line with a jig-saw, then cleaned up my edges with my oscillating spindle sander. The harder part for me was figuring out how to smooth out my plywood so the beanbags would actually SLIDE along it. I ended up just painting a few coats and spraying the whole thing with silicone. Works great, but gets on your hands when you move it


----------



## grbrico (Feb 4, 2012)

Adam,

I put 5 coats of poly on my boards. Once I am done I pour some water mixed with soap on a section of the boards and work it with 000 steel wool. Makes them slick at glass. It has to have that many coats or you will work your way until you hit wood. I paint some and poly them and some I just put poly on.

Painted and Poly



Poly only


----------

